# impostare i parametri



## Farciulin

Buongiorno a tutti,
sto traducendo dall'italiano al francese un sito di macchinari industriali. Questi macchinari sono programmabili da computer e trovo spesso l'espressione "impostare i parametri" o l'impostazione dei parametri".
Ecco i miei dubbi: 
1. "parametri", in ambito informatico, si traduce correttamente con "paramètres"?
2. per "impostare" ho trovato "régler" ma mi è sembrato di capire che si riferisca più a regolazioni del macchinario in sè (quindi meccaniche piuttosto che informatiche...)
3. "impostazione" (come setting in inglese) = configuration ?

Mi potete aiutare?

Vi ringrazio in anticipo!


----------



## Piero.G

*Réglage des paramètres*


Vedi: 

http://technet.microsoft.com/fr-fr/library/cc780279(WS.10).aspx

http://onlinehelp.avs4you.com/fr/AVS-Video-Converter6/Features/ProgramSettings.aspx

http://www.clubic.com/forum/hardwar...-d-un-ordinateur-portable-id731772-page1.html


- attendi pareri -


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Farciulin, (ciao Piero)

Per essere semplice, è sempre esatto tradurre _parametri _con _paramètres_ e _impostare/impostazione_ con _configurer/configuration._


----------



## Piero.G

Si, si può usare anche in campo informatico
*Configuration des paramètres*

http://download.oracle.com/docs/cd/E19754-01/817-0277/6mg3bs4tg/index.html

http://technet.microsoft.com/fr-fr/library/cc778792%28WS.10%29.aspx



Comunque, è molto usata l'espressione _Régulation des paramètres._


----------



## Farciulin

Piero G. e Matoupaschat: finalmente mi avete tolto un dubbio!
Siete una coppia fantastica, grazie a tutti e 2.   

Farciulin


----------

